# New horse has changed



## Clipclop85 (27 December 2021)

I purchased a 12 year old cob gelding around 10 weeks ago. I bought him because he was an ex riding school plod - very very laid back and absolutely bombproof.

We had some teething troubles initially with him being bargy, but for the best part I've sorted that out. For the first 6 weeks or so he was very lazy and laid back out hacking and we both seemed to be enjoying everything. However, gradually after this point his energy levels (?) have increased and he started to become a little stronger in trot and canter, to the point over the last few weeks he has bucked twice and bolted once. 

I am very nervous but I did persevere with him until the bolting incident ( he heard a noise he didn't like). And I'm now in a position where I own a different horse to the one I bought.

For context:
I am a novice owner and  long term rider
He lives out with hay in the field but comes in for a few hours each day. This is for routine more than anything else.
He was being ridden 3 times per week out hacking for around 10k a time
He has had no change in diet
Teeth done and OK
Sheath cleaned 
Saddle fitter coming next week
Previous owner not particularly helpful, said he sounds fresh

My yard owner has suggested I sell him on as hes not what I was after and I'm now too nervous to ride him as bolting is my biggest no-no (especially over a 'noise') but I just needed to see if anyone can offer any advice or ideas as to why this may have started Or what I can do?


----------



## Caol Ila (27 December 2021)

What do you mean by 'bolting?' There's blindly running, heedless of their own safety and will crash through fences, hedges, and that is super dangerous. Then there's tanking off, but they're not going to kill themselves. Mine can shoot off like a rocket if he gets spooked, but I can get him back within a few strides.


----------



## ycbm (27 December 2021)

You will probably get more help if you post this in Tack Room but these kind of teething trouble are pretty common when you take a horse out of a riding school and give it less work. 

Have you cut his food down and given him plenty of turnout?
.


----------



## TheMule (27 December 2021)

You've bought a horse, not a push bike, and horses are prey animals that do tend to react to noises they think could be potential threat
If you got him from a riding school then he has gone from a much higher workload in a very controlled environment to light work but still on the same diet. He likely needs next to no food beyond his basic forage and more work.


----------



## PurBee (27 December 2021)

You say no change in diet - have you got him on livery at the riding school you bought him from?

If there’s been a change of yard, oftentimes means change of soil = change of grass and nutrients, change of ‘usual’ hay supply to a new supply will also be a change of calories and nutrients. 
The difference in calories, nutrients, vitamins and minerals between the 2 yards in their grass and hay supply can be a wide as the mississipi or as narrow as the nene….but there’s bound to be a difference, which will only start to show in the horses weight/condition and temperament slowly as the weeks go by.

If youve been riding him as often as the school rode him then he shouldnt be fresh. Yet if youve been riding less than he’s used to, freshness could be the cause.…especially having more calories than needed - has there been weight gain?

Riding schools tend to be very busy places so the horses de-sensitise to all the commotion and noise, if moved to a much quieter yard, they get used to peace and quiet, and become highly alert to sudden/unusual noises. Not that that warrants bolting though. So could be a combo of different higher energy grass/hay/less exercise/quieter environment…?


----------



## Clipclop85 (27 December 2021)

Sorry to clarify. He has been out of work for a year, the riding school was closed due to covid. He was brought back into work and sold on to me. I did wonder if he might need more work though.

And no it wasnt charging through hedges and the noise that spooked him was someone closing a gate


----------



## Midlifecrisis (27 December 2021)

I suspect he is testing the boundaries with an under confident new owner.Ex riding school horses and ponies can struggle with the transition to private ownership. Good advice above…probably cut out hard feed and have hay and grass only. Ride regularly. All horses spook..some run, some plant, some spin and as we get to know them we can adjust our riding accordingly. You having confidence will help him..hopefully you are having lessons with a supportive trainer.


----------



## Upthecreek (27 December 2021)

Riding school plods tend to change dramatically when out of the riding school environment. They have been used to repetitive work in the company of other equines. Many of them are quite mentally shutdown and institutionalised. A one to one home can give them a new lease of life. It doesn’t sound like your horse bolted, it sounds more like he spooked. Life for him now outside of the riding school environment going it alone will take time for him to adjust to and it will also take time for you to get used to each other. Do you have a friend with a steady horse you can ride with whilst you get to know each other and increase your confidence?


----------



## Apizz2019 (1 January 2022)

I think you've been given sound advice already but I wanted to add that one of my closest friends had a riding school for many years, which recently closed its doors for good due to Covid. 

She downsized, loaned some ponies and sold others on. 

One pony in particular, a bombproof, steady as a rock type, has now been returned from two homes as he was a nightmare. Despite being trialled from home and being foot perfect, as soon as he moved, he started kicking, biting, bombing off with riders, bucking and generally being an awful pony. 

Returned home and he's back to normal, where my friend has now said he will stay for the rest of his years. 

Sometimes, riding school ponies just don't or can't adjust to 'normal' life. 

I've heard this many times previously, so I dont think what you're experiencing is not the norm in some cases.


----------



## Mule (1 January 2022)

Riding school horses do a massive amount of work compared to leisure horses. A quiet riding school horse can completely change when its work rate does. If he is getting any hard feed, I would stop giving it. If you have an arena, lots of loose lunging can help tire them out. But I wouldn't do this on a lunge line because of risk of future injury. A share might also be an idea. They could ride on days you don't so the horse would get more work


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 January 2022)

I'd remove his hard feed if he's having any and then get a good instructor. I think you're quite close to me(?) If you want to pm me your area I might be able to suggest someone that can help


----------



## Chianti (1 January 2022)

Just be wary that by increasing his work load you may get him fitter and then he could still be more forward going than you want.


----------



## Clipclop85 (2 January 2022)

Thank you everyone, unfortunately, the behaviour is getting worse daily, and dangerous for someone inexperienced like me, despite my best efforts. Think its time for me to cut my losses with this one


----------



## Apizz2019 (2 January 2022)

Clipclop85 said:



			Thank you everyone, unfortunately, the behaviour is getting worse daily, and dangerous for someone inexperienced like me, despite my best efforts. Think its time for me to cut my losses with this one
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry 😔


----------



## Ratface (2 January 2022)

It sounds like you have made a sensible decision for both you and the horse. Well done.


----------



## Mule (2 January 2022)

Clipclop85 said:



			Thank you everyone, unfortunately, the behaviour is getting worse daily, and dangerous for someone inexperienced like me, despite my best efforts. Think its time for me to cut my losses with this one
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a sensible decision.


----------



## Clipclop85 (4 January 2022)

Aw ur a lovely bunch. Thank u x


----------



## ycbm (4 January 2022)

Clipclop85 said:



			Thank you everyone, unfortunately, the behaviour is getting worse daily, and dangerous for someone inexperienced like me, despite my best efforts. Think its time for me to cut my losses with this one
		
Click to expand...


No shame in that.  Much better than struggling on when it isn't working for any of you.  
.


----------



## 9tails (4 January 2022)

Your new horse is yanking your chain.  He doesn't trust you as a leader and is picking up on your nerves.  Most school horses would rarely see the great outdoors out hacking, he'd probably revert back to plod in a school.  Unfortunately he's not a good match, look for a privately owned "plod" next time rather than an ex school horse that has been institutionalised.


----------



## Flyermc (4 January 2022)

Clipclop85 said:



			Thank you everyone, unfortunately, the behaviour is getting worse daily, and dangerous for someone inexperienced like me, despite my best efforts. Think its time for me to cut my losses with this one
		
Click to expand...

If you bought him from a riding school, you should be able to return him?


----------



## Glitterandrainbows (18 January 2022)

Is there no one that will ride him for you untill he gets used to the hacking route and calms down ? He’s probably lost horses he worked and lived with they will of been his comfort


----------



## Birker2020 (18 January 2022)

Chianti said:



			Just be wary that by increasing his work load you may get him fitter and then he could still be more forward going than you want.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  Also by increasing his workload he may have also changed shape and his saddle might not fit as well so it will be interesting to see what the saddle fitter said.  Did they find anything of any significance OP.

I know I keep banging on about saddle fit (second reply about this, this week) but having had this experience with my new horse I am very wary about saddle fit now.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 January 2022)

I would look at this horse's feed, cut out all hard feed, have his teeth and saddle checked before coming to any decision about his future.
I don't recognise the ex-RS horse as described in some posts on this thread.  I have had 3 who, admittedly had not only worked in RS but had a varied working life but all were absolutely bombproof in most situations.


----------

